# تكرما من إخواني ف موضوع تجفيف مسحوق الغسيل



## عمرو الشاعر (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أحبابي و إخواني فى الله 

أسأل الله أن تكونوا ف خير حال و عافية و أهليكم و ذرياتكم و أن يجمعنا على الخير فى الدنيا و الآخرة و ما ذلك على الله بعزيز .. اللهم آمين

أنا اعمل فى مشروع لتصنيع مساحيق الغسيل عالية الجودة و لكن بالطريقة اليدوية حيث أنني لا أمتلك مجففات صناعية أو ماكينات خلط لذا أرجو من حضراتكم أن توافوني باجابات عن بعض تساؤلاتي و لكم مني الشكر و من الله باذنه حسن الثواب

1 - عند خلط مكونات عجينة المسحوق ف البراميل أو الاناء أضع السلفونيك مع الماء و السيليكات و الكبريتات و الكلور البودر فقط و لا أضيف بقية المكونات من انزيم و كربونات و بربورات الى آخره الا بعد جفاف العجينة السابقة أي نقوم بخلط بعض المكونات قبل التجفيف و البعض الآخر بعد التجفيف
فهل ذلك صواب أم أن الأفضل مزجهم جميعا فى العجينة قبل التجفيف

2 - ثانيا متى يتم اضافة اللون و الرائحة و أرجو الحديث عن ذلك بالتفصيل لإني لا أفقه شيئا اطلاقا ف موضوع تلوين البودرة و اضافة الرائحة لها

3 - ثالثا و لربما هو الأهم فى تساؤلاتي ما هي الطريقة المثلى لتجفيف عجينة المسحوق بأسرع وقت ممكن مع مراعاة أن الكمية ربما تصل إلى طن يوميا أو أكثر

4 - أخيرا هل هناك مكان أشتري منه ماكينات تجفيف بسيطة بسعر مخفض أو حتى ماكينات نصف آلى و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للخلط في الأناء فهي صحيحة بدون اضافة باقس المواد لأنه يوجد مواد تعطي مفعولها بمجرد تعرضها للحرارة والخليط هو طارد للحرارة
2-بالنسبة للون تقصد وضع كبريتات الصوديوم الملونة فيفضل وضعها بالمرحلة النهائية عند بخ العطر ومانع الرغوة والبربورات وكافة المكملات الأخرى
3-لا اعلم للان ماكينة تجفيف رخيصة الثمن حيث أن طريقة التجفيف تكون عن طريق الأبراج وهذه الاخيرة مكلفة ويوجد الأن أبراج تجفيف صغيرة ولكن تكلفتها عالية بالنسبة لمشروع صغير ممكن ان تبتكر طريقة من رأسك بمجرد معرفتك لدرجة تحمل المواد من درجات الحرارة 
والله الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 يوليو 2010)

وهذا الرابط فيه نقاش مع استازنا chemicaleng حول تكنولوجيا التجفيف بالرش http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197851.html


----------



## alkerry (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم التكرم باعطائي طريقة صنع مسحوق غسيل بجودة جيدة حيث انني ارغب بعمل هذا المشروع..
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء.


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------



## عامر شامل (25 فبراير 2012)

من بعد التحية ان صناعة مساحيق دون وجود برج التجفيف هي عبارة عن صناعة بطريقة الخلط الفزيائي للمواد وهي كالتالي: 25 كيلو صودا يتم خلطها جيدا ب 7 كيلو شحمة خاصة وتركها لمدة ثلات دقائق فقط ويتم نخلها بمنخل ضيق مرتين بعدها يوضع 30 كيلو detergent جاهز و10 كيلو بربورات و20 كيلو تريبولي و5 كيلو ميتا سيليكات و5 كيلو كربوكسي و2 كيلو حبات زرقاء جاهزة صناعة صينية 250 غرام سليكون ونصف كيلو عطر يتم بخه اثناء الخلط وبعد الخلط تنخل جميعها للتداخل وشكرا


----------

